# Winter fridge vent covers



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

I am after some winter fridge vent covers, so far I haven't seen them for sale here in France. 
It is a standard Eletrolux fridge. 
Does anyone have any to sell or know of an online supplier? 

Thanks Mark


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Parky said:


> I am after some winter fridge vent covers, so far I haven't seen them for sale here in France.
> It is a standard Eletrolux fridge.
> Does anyone have any to sell or know of an online supplier?
> 
> Thanks Mark


Mark,

As you are in France try HERE

Don


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Fridge Vent Covers*

Hi Mark

Have seen these in the UK and France, Try Narbon Accessories, I use them at temps below 10*C and when in storage.

Good luck

Colin


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

*Winter vents*

Thanks for your responses I have now found some on eBay.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge covers*

Hi

Is it safe to run the fridge with the covers on? I was advised to take them off.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

Yes. Mine are on all the time except in hot weather/ summer months.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Manufacturers ( Dometic/Electrolux) advice found in manuals says the covers "may" be fitted if the outside temp is below 10C and "should" be fitted if the temp is below freezing.

Mike


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

When my fridge is switched to Gas I have a lingering plasticy smell eminating from it as though something is ggetting hotter than it should. It is an an auto trail Dakota, unmolested by me. I know the gas has a calorifig burner but do other Electorlux fridges smell the same ?

It works fine on Gas, 12V and mains though.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Fridge covers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it safe to run the fridge with the covers on? I was advised to take them off.
> 
> Rapide561


Russell,

I've never used mine at all, I'm not even sure where they are, never had any problems at all. 

I've seen some vans with them secured by self tappers. 8O 8O

Don


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Fridge covers*



Don Madge said:


> I've seen some vans with them secured by self tappers. 8O 8O
> 
> Don


Hi Don

Using self tappers to fix the fridge vents is common on Autosleepers ..I am sure they still do it at the factory on new vans. Otherwise the vent can be removed very easily with a small coin.... not always by someone who should remove it :wink:

For my part I have never fitted winter covers but in the winter when the temp is below freezing I have covered 70% of the inside of the standard vent with plastic card, Duct taped in place. This saves the gas flame having to work overtime to heat the absorbsion system of the fridge. Do not ever cover or tamper with the gas vent at the side of the upper airvent.

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Fridge covers*



spykal said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen some vans with them secured by self tappers. 8O 8O
> ...


Hi Mike,

I was referring to the winter covers being secured by self tappers 

I've only got one vent on the Timberland, this is a real pain as the fridge has to be taken out to be serviced. :x :x

Don


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Don Madge

does your fridge struggle in hot weather as I thought the idea of the 2 vents was for air flow to allow the unit to breath
For a fridge to work it needs to be able to get rid of the heat generated at the compressor/heat exchanger

On my self build I simply made my own covers and screwed them onto the vent frame with small screws
For my currant van i have ordered the proper jobies from ebay at £18 for the pair (although i cannot yet recomend the seller as i have now been waiting 2 weeks for them)
As Spykal mentioned never cover the small side vent or you will risk sending fumes into the vehicles living area


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

FATALHUD said:


> Hi Don Madge
> 
> does your fridge struggle in hot weather as I thought the idea of the 2 vents was for air flow to allow the unit to breath
> For a fridge to work it needs to be able to get rid of the heat generated at the compressor/heat exchanger
> ...


Hi,

I don't have a problem with the fridge, it works OK on one vent. Idealy I would like one at the bottom so the fridge could be serviced in situ.

Don


----------

